# Prime Lens (50mm vs. 35mm)



## iskoos

Hi, I have a 1.6x cropped body and I am looking to buy a prime lens.
I was thinking of getting a 50mm and ask a good friend to let me try the one he got. The lens(Canon EF 50mm f/1.8) may not be the best one but it did much better than the kit lens (18-55mm f:3.5-5.6) I have in low light.
I am obsessed with low(ambient) light photography. I just hate using flash. If there is a way to take a picture without a flash, I go that route...

f/1.8 stop worked really great. It gave me at least 2 extra stops comparing to my kit lens. I loved the DOF and the back ground blur. 
The only problem was the field of view. The focal length on a 1.6 cropped body made the lens work like 80mm lens. 
If I had a full frame body, I am sure I would be very please with 50mm len's field of view. But I don't have a full frame

So I then looked at the 35mm lense. Canon has a 35mm EF lense as well. Similarly priced but not USM. The problem is I will most likely upgrage to 5D in a few years and I don't want to upgrade my lenses.

I really want a fast prime lens but can't decide what to get.

Would I regret if I buy 35mm? Should I go with 50mm? I was about to order the Canon 50mm f/1.4 USM lens but wanted to get your opinion before...

I will be using this lens mostly for indoor (parties, b-days, wedding etc.)

Thanks


----------



## robertwsimpson

For parties, the 35mm would be better.  For weddings, you'd want a 35mm for the group shots and something longer for the candid closeups.

Either way, you're talking about a $300 lens.  Why not buy both of them?  They're cheap lenses and they take great pictures.  I'd get the 35mm and the 85mm f/1.8 though.


----------



## Derrel

I would look at buying a fast 28mm lens, either the Canon EF or the Sigma. For lower light work, the shorter high-speed lenses are the best,since they can be hand-held at lower shutter speeds than longer lenses. Canon's 35/2 is considered one of their weaker primes, just as Nikon's 35/2 is.


----------



## iskoos

Robert, I don't think I can buy two of the lenses at the moment. 50mm f/1.8 is cheap yes but I want a bit more quality lens that will last many years: that's 50mm f/1.4 USM in my price range. 50mm f/1.2L is for pros, I am not...

Derrel, I looked at that 28mm. First it is too wide for me. I understand the advantages with the field of view and slower shutter speed but I really do not need that wide lense as a prime lens in my bag at this moment. And in the future if I get full frame body, that 28mm will cover the world.

If I had the full frame body, I would not ask this question and just go ahead and get me a 50mm f/1.4 USM. 
Guess I am just gonna go ahead and get the 50mm and hope to be happy with it. If a huge disappointment, maybe I can return it for an exchange...

B&H always lists two one made in USA and the other Imported. There is just a few dollar difference. Is this something I need to pay attention to? I mean does it matter if the lens made in the USA or outside?


----------



## bazooka

I don't know about the 35mm, but I just got the 50mm and so far I love it.


----------



## robertwsimpson

I didn't say to buy the 50mm f/1.8, but rather the 35 and the 85... the 50mm is not going to serve you well for group shots.


----------



## iskoos

robertwsimpson said:


> I didn't say to buy the 50mm f/1.8, but rather the 35 and the 85... the 50mm is not going to serve you well for group shots.


 
I see. I really do not need 85mm lense I can say that for sure. I was trying to convince myself for 35mm f/2.0 but that lense seems a bit overpriced now. It is not USM and per the reviews I read, some are not happy with the built quality. I guess similar to 50mm f/1.8 quality just 3 times the price. I am not very convinced...

Still 50mm f/1.4 is in my heart. Will do more research before I order...

Anyone to comment on USA made vs. Imported?


----------



## robertwsimpson

why are you asking for advice if you've already made up your mind?


and for the $10 extra, I'd buy US all day long.  Imported will give you issues with warranty.


----------



## iskoos

robertwsimpson said:


> why are you asking for advice if you've already made up your mind?
> 
> 
> and for the $10 extra, I'd buy US all day long. Imported will give you issues with warranty.


 
I haven't made up my mind yet. I said I would do more search. At the moment though, I am toward the 50mm. Please do not get offended if I don't end up buying one of the two you recommended. I never asked opinion other than 35mm and 50mm to begin with. 85mm has no use for me, neither does the 28mm. Derrel stated his reasoning with 28mm recommendation. I appreciated it. But I don't think 28mm what I want at this moment. I can only buy one prime lens and I want it to be a good, lasting quality. Canon's 35mm doesn't seem at that level and I do not want to fill my bag with cheap lenses. I prefer getting one good quality lens over two cheap ones. Like I said I just want to upgrade the body in the future not the lenses. Again I will still give it a time for the final winner (50mm vs. 35mm)

And also thanks for explaining the difference between USA vs. Imported. I never thought that I needed to deal with overseas vendors if I buy imported stuff and then claim a warranty repair. Heck yeah, I would definitely get the USA ones; even if the difference more than $10...

Thanks for the help...


----------

